# medication



## garypaullee (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,i am coming to live to live in Spain in a few years and would be interested to know about the health care there.
As we shall be arriving with no job and possibly no income{only our savings}how would we stand for getting medication,i do recieve various medicines on perscription at the moment.Any info on this would be most appreciated.:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

garypaullee said:


> Hi everyone,i am coming to live to live in Spain in a few years and would be interested to know about the health care there.
> As we shall be arriving with no job and possibly no income{only our savings}how would we stand for getting medication,i do recieve various medicines on perscription at the moment.Any info on this would be most appreciated.:


The most important question is 'are you of pensionable age or in receipt of a UK pension?'.

If so, then you will have no problems. For pensioners, you would have to pay a percentage of the cost of any medication.

If not, then you will have to get private health care.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Unlike UK many drugs are available over the counter here in pharmacies. If you have been paying NI you may be entitled to 2 years Spanish state health care and you will require an S1 form from Newcastle. However, rules change here all the time so others may be able to give you more up to date and accurate information on this issue.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*research*



garypaullee said:


> Hi everyone,i am coming to live to live in Spain in a few years and would be interested to know about the health care there.
> As we shall be arriving with no job and possibly no income{only our savings}how would we stand for getting medication,i do recieve various medicines on perscription at the moment.Any info on this would be most appreciated.:


You really should do a lot of research, starting with the DWP.
As for having no income, unless you are wealthy, with enough to tide you over , I would think again about moving here!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

garypaullee said:


> Hi everyone,i am coming to live to live in Spain in a few years and would be interested to know about the health care there.
> As we shall be arriving with no job and possibly no income{only our savings}how would we stand for getting medication,i do recieve various medicines on perscription at the moment.Any info on this would be most appreciated.:


Currently (anything can change between now and then) You will need to prove that you have sufficient income going into a Spanish bank account monthly and/or capital (again in a Spanish bank) so that you will not become a liability on the state PLUS you will have to have healthcare provision (this may be by means of an S! from DWP or private health insurance) - n.b. this doesn't mean you can use your EHIC.

You will be required to take out Spanish residency if you are to be here more than 90 days and after 183 days you will become fiscally resident (i.e. liable for taxation in Spain on your worldwide income). If you choose to bring a UK vehicle, it must be homologated (put on Spanish plates) within 90 days of your becoming resident (it is illegal for a Spanish resident to use a foreign-registered vehicle). Homologation may cost some €2000 or more depending on what needs to be done for it to comply with the law in Spain and what tax may be due depending on how long you have owned it.


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

OK....now I am confused. We want to rent in Spain in the winter months with a view to buying when we feel we have found the right area but we would drive down from France in our UK registered car. How long can we stay without having to get involved with beaurocracy i.e. homologising (???) the car or changing our residency ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Patchwork said:


> OK....now I am confused. We want to rent in Spain in the winter months with a view to buying when we feel we have found the right area but we would drive down from France in our UK registered car. How long can we stay without having to get involved with beaurocracy i.e. homologising (???) the car or changing our residency ?


Strictly speaking it's 90 days!

If that is your long term aim, then matriculating your car sooner than 90 days might save you loads of dosh!


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Strictly speaking it's 90 days!
> 
> If that is your long term aim, then matriculating your car sooner than 90 days might save you loads of dosh!


Why?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Patchwork said:


> Why?


My understanding it is 6 months, then you should change the matriculation of your car, resident certificate after 90 days.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron said:


> My understanding it is 6 months, then you should change the matriculation of your car, resident certificate after 90 days.


You have 90 days to register as resident and within 90 days of becoming resident you must homologate any foreign vehicle so effectively you have *up to* 180 days


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> You have 90 days to register as resident and within 90 days of becoming resident you must homologate any foreign vehicle so effectively you have *up to* 180 days


Thank you, that makes sense So if I only stay 89 days at a time and only 180 days in total in one calendar year then I should not need to do either?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Patchwork said:


> Thank you, that makes sense So if I only stay 89 days at a time and only 180 days in total in one calendar year then I should not need to do either?


in theory, that's right 

always best to keep proof of your movements...just in case....


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks.....I was beginning to worry because we go between 3 countries and need to keep England as our official residence, certainly until we are of gov. pension age. Also we may change our minds in the future and follow our son to USA for the winters. I started checking this thread as my husband's doctor will only give him 3 months meds at a time so will flit back home anyway


----------

